# Bonding??



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

Any ideas of how to bond with my hedgehog? Like get him use to me and not get so scared and spike up.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

bribe him with food lol and just let him sit on you or near you but dont move too much eventually he'll start exploring  it takes long but u can work up to touching him a bit and maybe even petting him just make sure to be constant with him spend at least an hour a day with him. it might take a long time and some hedgies just dont like to be pet but u never know ur little one could turn out to be a big cuddler  food works good cuz then he will learn that u are his source of food and that will make him more trusting


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

You can try sleeping in an old t-shirt for a night or two and then put it in his cage so he gets used to your smell. *Just make sure there are no loose threads*


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Rex's vet has a few hedgehogs and she told me the following last Friday:

-bond for at least 30 minutes a day in increments when you first bring your hedgehog home. Her example was to take the hedgie and hold him/her for 15 minutes, then put her back in the cage or in a play area near you for an hour or so, they pick him/her up again for another 15 minutes. This will get your hedgie used to you without over stimulating.

-Put something that smells like you in their sleeping area, like a tshirt or a piece of fleece you've slept with for a day or two. They will soon associate your scent to safety and be comfortable when you pick him/her up.

-Bribery is acceptable. Most hedgehogs will go for treats when you give it to them while holding them, and they'll associate you with happy food time and eventually stop balling up or being shy. 

-Be patient. As the others said before me on this thread, patience is key, especially when they are shy or scared at first. 

-Never scold them. Scolding for biting, which they may chew and lick you to get your scent at first is a bad thing. If they bite or hiss, don't yell. They won't understand that they did something wrong and they'll associate you with negative feelings.

Good luck with your new hedgie! I hope my advice is acceptable  The vet told me that information when I brought Rex over there. He chewed on one of the vet assistants to get her scent and anointed right in front of all of us! Each one has their own personality, too, so let us know how your hedgie is doing


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

karidaluv said:


> Rex's vet has a few hedgehogs and she told me the following last Friday:
> 
> -bond for at least 30 minutes a day in increments when you first bring your hedgehog home. Her example was to take the hedgie and hold him/her for 15 minutes, then put her back in the cage or in a play area near you for an hour or so, they pick him/her up again for another 15 minutes. This will get your hedgie used to you without over stimulating.
> 
> -Bribery is acceptable. Most hedgehogs will go for treats when you give it to them while holding them, and they'll associate you with happy food time and eventually stop balling up or being shy.


I've got a hedgehog who doesn't like to be held, and I'm not really sure what to do with that... She always just wants down to run and hide and sleep.

And NONE of my hedgehogs like mealworms. I put it in their food, and they wouldn't touch them.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

> I've got a hedgehog who doesn't like to be held, and I'm not really sure what to do with that... She always just wants down to run and hide and sleep.
> 
> And NONE of my hedgehogs like mealworms. I put it in their food, and they wouldn't touch them.


You may not have a cuddler, which is common. What you can do is allow her to explore you. You know, let her crawl up on your shoulders, sit against a couch and she may even crawl behind your neck and settle down there. This thread has some comments on how their hedgies are explorers: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=6746&p=56105&hilit=explorer#p56105

Let her hide and sleep. A lot of the time they won't want to just stay in one place. My guy loves to explore when I try to bond with him and he'll settle down if he's in my shirt or under a blanket on me. Sometimes just holding them under a blankie is good bonding time.

Mealworms are not the choice for some hedgehogs. Try Fluker's freeze dried crickets at first to see if your hedgie will take to it. My vet gave me a bottle but said fresh is always better, but some hedgehogs won't eat fresh insects. Just experiment and you'll find the right insect treat for her


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hercules has a bit of cuddler and explorer in him. He lets me know what he wants. I take him out of his cage and put him in his blanket in my lap most nights. He will either try to burrow a little deeper and go to sleep, or come out of the blanket to sleep on me, or sometimes he just wants to wander. He lets us pet him, but he usually doesn't pay any attention to it, just kind of ignores us and does his own thing. You'll figure out what yours likes soon.


----------

